# Great Pyrenees chases sheep!



## returnfarmer (Apr 14, 2014)

My folks have a 4 year old GP. He is a gentle, though skiddish dog. Protects the cattle and horses and keeps the vermin off the farmstead (fox, coyote, badger, etc). 

We had hoped he'd take to the sheep, but doesn't look like it. I let him in the barn with them today to see how he'd react. Badly!!

He took after them chasing them into a corner and grabbing at the lambs. After he was taken out he tried to shove through the closed door to get back in. I'm actually afraid he would kill some. 

Is there anyway to correct his behavior? We are pretty sure he was abused as a pup because he is terrified of most people. He does warm up after a while and 3/6 adults on the farm can pet him and he will come when those people call him.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I personally have not found a good way to get a dog to stop chasing sheep or attacking them.

You will either have to keep him well away from the sheep with some pretty stout fencing (but it might not work for long), or Rehome, to a city home well away from any sheep.

Not all animals that are scared of people, were abused. Some are just wired that way..scared of the world until they are taught that things are ok.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

An LGD needs to be bonded to his livestock as a puppy. You can get him to leave the sheep alone with time and training, but he may not ever protect them. If your parents don&#8217;t have the time to work with the dog then either the dog or the sheep will have to go.

I also agree that he may not have been abused. I&#8217;ve had several foster rescue dogs and we can tell, but some dogs are just shy or maybe have not been around anyone but family.


----------



## returnfarmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. They do not work with the dogs but I have the time to. If I can at least get him to leave them alone it'll be ok. Will have to see.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

We've had one or two great pyrs on our farm for ten years now. I can honestly say they are the most amazing dogs I've ever been around! Ours were raised with our lambs from the time we brought them home at 6 weeks old. They are fantastic guardians. If this pyr hasn't seen sheep before, he probably doesn't know it is something he is supposed to guard, but rather an outsider that shouldn't be there. If he can figure out, in time, that they are part of the farm and need protecting, you should be good to go!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Shock collar. You'll have to shave his neck to get proper contact, and turn it up to maximum shock. It's recommended you yell "NO", and then shock, but I've found it's more effective to just let him run at the sheep and shock without saying anything. I'm not always there to shout, and I want the dog to think the sheep are electric.

We have an adult Pyr, and a mutt. Neither had been around sheep. The Pyr just ignores them, but the mutt took some convincing - shocked twice - and never tried again. The mutt seemed too interested in the new lambs a month ago, so I put the collar back on. For some reason she lost interest.

The Pyr still guards the place, and the sheep are just bystanders to him.


----------



## BGE farms (Jan 28, 2014)

I recommend reading up on dangle sticks. Never had to do one my self but have read they can be effective.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

I got a GP/A cross who liked to chase and nip the backs of legs. Bloodied by best does. I shelled out $$$ for a shock collar. Took less than 5 minutes to train her. She would go to nip, I hollered and pressed the button, she stood still, repeat twice, never happened again. She became our best stay at home dog. (Our herd boss dog assigned her to stay at the barn at night while they patrolled) She was wonderful during kidding. She would alert us, stay with the doe, lick the kid and the mother clean, and eat the placenta. Don't write your dog off yet.


----------



## returnfarmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks. I have a shock collar around here somewhere from training an over zealous Aussie who was a little TOO good at chasing the cattle. I'll have to dig it out and see if I can fit it to the GP. Though that might take some creativity as he is much, much larger.


----------

